

C++14 published by ISO today - adamnemecek
http://www.iso.org/iso/home/store/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=64029

======
tangesmadv
So no more trigraphs??//

~~~
cremno
They're still part of C++14. You have to wait for C++1z (or use a compiler
switch).

